# wstawic pralke, postawic pralke



## nasti

Dzien dobry 

Wyrazenia "*wstawic pralke"* i "*postawic pralke*" sa wyrazeniami potocznymi (oznaczajacymi "wlaczyc pralke")?

Czy oba sa poprawne ? Ja uzywam obu konstrukcji ale nigdy sie nie zastanawialam nad ich poprawnoscia...

Z gory dziekuje za pomoc !


----------



## BigBigoz

Witaj!

Jak sama napisałaś są to wyrażenia potoczne, więc kryteria poprawności są tu o wiele łagodniejsze. Ja osobiście najczęściej mówię _*puścić pralkę*_, ale słyszałem nawet jak ktoś mowi, że *robi pralkę*. Jednak to było w dość "zgermanizowanej" rodzinie, więc można to wytłumaczyć kalką językową.

Pozdrawiam


----------



## Virtuose

Nie znam nikogo, kto używałby "wstawić pralkę" lub "postawić pralkę" w znaczeniu "włączyć"!
Słowo "włączyć" jest w tym kontekście najodpowiedniejsze i nie widzę powodu, żeby je zastępować.

"Wstawić pralkę" można np. do mieszkania, a "postawić pralkę" np. na podłodze.

"Wstawić" (w znaczeniu innym niż "umieścić, umiejscowić") znam raczej w kontekście kulinarnym, np. "wstawić ziemniaki" = rozpocząć ich gotowanie, podgrzać etc. 

Rzeczywiście, jak pisze BigBigoz, można też (w potocznej mowie!) "puścić pralkę" lub "puścić pranie", ale to raczej (bardzo) niski styl języka


----------



## przemo84

Pralkę można *nastawić* w znaczeniu włączyć, ale nie postawić lub wstawić.


----------



## kknd

U mnie w domu mówi się chyba _włączyć pralkę_, ale gdy wszystko jest przygotowane (trzeba tylko ustawić program). Zwykle mówi się u mnie o _nastawianiu prania_, a stąd chyba rzadko i o _nastawianiu pralki_.


----------



## przemo84

kknd said:


> U mnie w domu mówi się chyba _włączyć pralkę_, ale gdy wszystko jest przygotowane (trzeba tylko ustawić program). Zwykle mówi się o _nastawianiu prania_, a stąd chyba rzadko i o _nastawianiu pralki_.



Ja akurat z tą ostatnią tezą się nie zgodzę, bo dosyć często jej używam osobiście.

Ale pamiętaj, używanie nieformalnych zwrotów często łączy się z danym regionem. Dla przykładu [może to nawet nie kolokwializm, ale jako pierwszy przyszedł mi do głowy] na Dolnym Śląsku preferuję się mówić _czemu_, podczas gdy w Warszawie i okolicach częściej mówi się _dlaczego_. Kiedyś _czemu_ było kolokwialną formą _dlaczego_, ale teraz oba słowa zostały zrównane ze sobą.


----------



## wwwpawel

Witam co do sporu związanego z pralką: Wstawić pralkę, rozumiem jako umieścić urządzenie w danym miejscu lub też po prostu włączyć ją. 
Ja również używam sformułowania nastawić pranie czy też włączyć pranie, aby poinformować, iż mam zamiar włączyć pralkę. Jakkolwiek, nie widzę większego problemu w tek kwestii. Każde powyższe wyrażenie jest dla nie jasne, mino że niektóre z nich są nieco sztuczne. 

Serdecznie pozdrawiam wszystkich zainteresowanych. P


----------



## kknd

przemo84: wyraziłem się nieco nieprecyzyjnie! zapomniałem dodać, że opisuję sytuację spotykaną u mnie w domu...  (naniosę odpowiednie poprawki)


----------



## nasti

Witam 

Bardzo Wam dziekuje za bardzo ciekawe wypowiedzi. Niektore z nich czytalam ze zdumieniem, np. nigdy nie slyszalam o "puszczeniu pralki", o "nastawieniu prania" tez chyba nie. 

Czy w mowie potocznej wszystko "uchodzi" ? Tzn. skad mam wiedziec czy konstrukcje, ktorymi sie posluguje w jezyku codziennym sa "poprawne" i typowe dla danego obszaru a nie "wymyslone" przez moja rodzine ?

Pozdrawiam Was serdecznie


----------



## kknd

Uchodzi ponoć wszystko. Niegdyś słyszałem, że nie istnieje coś takiego jak błąd w języku mówionym.  Najważniejszą cechą języka mówionego jest komunikatywność – póki jesteś rozumiany, jest w porządku. Nie istotne jest kto co wymyślił (zob. np. język pary zakochanych).


----------



## nasti

Oki. Zalozmy wiec, ze tak jest . 

Ale zastanawiam sie co w sytuacji gdy chce sie nauczyc potocznego jezyka polskiego cudzoziemca (bo skoro jest on tak zmienny...- jezyk) ?. Pytam z ciekawosci...


----------



## Greg from Poland

U mnie w domu również mówimy 'wstawić' pralkę. 'Nastawić' także obiło mi się o uszy.

Mieszkam na granicy polsko-niemieckiej, pochodzę natomiast z Kujaw - może to kwestia regionalna?


----------



## audiolaik

Witam,

Pozwolicie, żę dorzucę swoje kilka groszy do dyskusji. W domu, z którego pochodzę (poznańskie) zawsze mówiło się _wstaw pralkę_, co oznaczało wstawić pranie (włożyć brudy do bębna, wsypać proszek, włączyć wode). Natomiast słowo _nastaw _odnosiło się do odpowiedniego programu. Obecnie mieszkam w kujawsko-pomorskim i w moim domu też się mówi _wstaw pralkę _(mówi to pani urodzona w Bydgoszczy).


----------



## nasti

Ha, czyli cos w tym jest. Ja z Wielkopolski  

Dziekuje za Wasze wypowiedzi.


----------



## Thomas1

kknd said:


> U mnie w domu mówi się chyba _włączyć pralkę_, ale gdy wszystko jest przygotowane (trzeba tylko ustawić program). Zwykle mówi się u mnie o _nastawianiu prania_, a stąd chyba rzadko i o _nastawianiu pralki_.


Tak samo u mnie. Można też powiedzieć _wstawić pranie_.

Nastawić pralkę rozumiem jako albo wyregulowanie jej, bo np. źle pierze, albo nastawienie programatora.


----------



## Gochna

Moje trzy grosze z Łodzi:

_Włączam_ pralkę, _nastawiam_ program i _wstawiam_ (_ewentualnie włączam_) pranie. Jeśli chodzi o czasownik _postawić_, to zrozumiałabym, że na przykład należy postawić pralkę bliżej wanny albo bliżej szafki. _Postawienie pralki_ w żaden sposób nie kojarzy mi się z jej _uruchomieniem_.

Swoją drogą, bardzo ciekawy wątek!


----------



## nasti

Dziekuje Gochna za Twoje bardzo ciekawe trzy grosze ! 

Im dluzej mysle o tym jak mowie o tej pralce, tym mniej wiem.  Wydaje mi sie jednak, ze "postawic pranie, pralke" mowimy. Wczoraj uslyszalam tez chyba "postawic zmywarke"...  

Pozdrowienia dla Québecu !


----------



## majlo

Z dużym zaskoczeniem czytam o takich wyrażeniach jak "wstawić pralkę", "postawić pralkę" etc. Ten wątek to zdecydowanie moja pierwsza styczność z nimi.  U mnie (pomorskie) zawsze mówiło się "wstawić pranie".


----------



## Christoforo

nasti said:


> Dzien dobry
> 
> Wyrazenia "*wstawic pralke"* i "*postawic pralke*" sa wyrazeniami potocznymi (oznaczajacymi "wlaczyc pralke")?
> 
> Czy oba sa poprawne ? Ja uzywam obu konstrukcji ale nigdy sie nie zastanawialam nad ich poprawnoscia...
> 
> Z gory dziekuje za pomoc !


 
Wstawić pralkę do kuchni = put the washing machine in the kitchen
Postawić pralkę = set the washing machine upwards, if it has fallen
Should it be equivalent to ”włączyć”? The most bizarre slang I ever heard. It does not sound Polish at all.


----------



## Thomas1

Christoforo said:


> [...]
> Postawić pralkę = set the washing machine upwards, if it has fallen[...]


It can also mean to put/stand, as in:
Gdzie postawimy pralkę?


> Should it be equivalent to ”włączyć”? The most bizarre slang I ever heard. It does not sound Polish at all.


I'd classify it as a regional tidbit.


----------



## audiolaik

Hello,

I've carried out quick research among my students (aged 15-30), and it turned out that quite a few know expressions like _wstawić pralkę, wstawić pranie, nastawić pralkę_ (meaning _prać_).


----------

